# Keeping insulin cool in pump in hot weather



## Jennywren (Apr 18, 2011)

I only got pump last september , so just wondered when on hols and weathers hot how you keep insulin in pump from getting warm , obviously have cool wallets for syringes but what about pump ?


----------



## Gillsb (Apr 19, 2011)

We have been looking into the same thing for our daughter who has been on the pump since Jan.  Have always used Frios for pens etc and have just found that they make a wallet for pumps that keeps it cool.  We are ordering one now in plenty of time to try before our holiday.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi, I have never used anything for keeping insulin cool in my pump.
Pumpkin just stays in my pocket. Never had a problem with insulin being to warm.
Pumping for 3 summers and just starting no 4  Oh hang on has it been hot in the summer?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 19, 2011)

For staying here in the UK we do nothing different and for 4 years and 4 summers no problem at all.   

For the hot holidays aboard in scorching Majorca I take a Frio with me.   When we go on the beach, when Jessica is in the sea she disconnects and I put the pump in the frio whilst she is in the sea.   She is generally off her pump for an hour or just over then she connects for an hour on the beach and back in the sea with the pump in the Frio.

You will definitely need the caps to put on the canula if on the beach.  If you get one grain of sand in you cannot connect back up, sand is a nightmare !


----------



## Liz! (Apr 19, 2011)

I've had no problems in the c10 years I've been on a pump. In the summer I change the reservoir every 3 days though, instead of just changing the set.


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 19, 2011)

Oooh, good thread!  I only started back in sept too, hadn't really thought about this yet - so will at least watch out for bg levels creeping up after a few days & think about changing the reservoir more often - thanks for the heads up!  x


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 19, 2011)

I've never had a problem with the summer causing my insulin to go off, but do remember to keep the pump out of direct sunlight when doing things like sunbathing or just sitting in the sun...

I've only baked my insulin once, and that was with using an hot water bottle to sooth a sore back overnight  And resting it on the tubing isn't a wise idea


----------



## Jennywren (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you all


----------

